# Hoyt Nitrum Turbo or CST ZT wait times in Canada



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone order one of these bows yet and received them? Just curious to see when these start rolling in. I ordered a Blackout Nitrum Turbo #65 #3 cam and I'm almost at 11 weeks, hoping to get it soon.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

leva0056 said:


> Anyone order one of these bows yet and received them? Just curious to see when these start rolling in. I ordered a Blackout Nitrum Turbo #65 #3 cam and I'm almost at 11 weeks, hoping to get it soon.


Easthill Outdoors has the 2015 Black CST ZT RH 65# 28.5" DL in stock.... HURRY Only 1 left in stock. And they have a few other models in stock but in 60 or 70#


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

Any nitrum turbos there?


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

They have a turbo as stated in the previous post and other models as well. Call the store at 905-983-5550 or check out the website which is pretty accurate easthilloutdoors.com.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I was going to order a podium X, I said any color I don't care, when told it would be min 9 weeks I said screw it. not worth the wait.


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

They have a cst I want to know if they have a black nitrum turbo #65 #3 cam.


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

East Hill does have a #50-60 blackout turbo in 29", they were one of two shops in Canada that were lucky to receive the nitrum turbo in black for their dealer pre-package. I did get an update that my bow is built and will ship after the ATA show. Should have it in two weeks I'm guessing


----------

